# Pike island today



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

had pretty nice day today,rained all the way down to stubenville then zippo,none. parly cloudy and some sun.caught 18 sauger, 2 saugeye and 4walleye.2 nice smallies,3 over 13" crappie,and a huge white bass,17". water was up in morning and we got there at 4pm till 10 pm,then water was going back down and like a switch they quit biting,but a good day!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like a fine day! A nice mixed bag at that. That's one of the things I love about the river....there's a nice variety to catch!! Great job....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks,but i wish i could walk where you go,id be there .


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

How was the crowds down there? Was there any room left on the dock?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

plenty of room on pier.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

went to pike yesterday around 5pm and stayed the night. got 2 nice walleye over 20 in,3 large rock bass and 14 sauger-saugeye, a very slow night,but a good nite to be out. left at 5am, water level reel down and going down.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

And I'd be happy to meet you there! Haven't made it down lately since I got the boat out.....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

them boats will spoil ya...lol watching water level for sunday now.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

watching the rain forcast is another factor..looking mighty iffy...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see Big Dan still giving them Ohio River fish hell....  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice to here from you catking,don t see much of you anymore. we need a picnic like the last one at coreys,how about it rick? maybe when hes done moving to the new cripple creek we can have one. im going done to the river tomarrow and ask him.got to get minnows


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

heard jim is having some trouble getting his new building ready.the tusc county port authority is making him change a bunch of things now to the building.hope it gets straightend out.how muddy is the water might head down sunday.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ill find out and let you know. ill start a new thread.


----------

